# Questions regarding excessive molting-is my dog okk



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey,
I was just wondering if anyone can offer some advice on some concerns I have over my Dog.
Bambi is 2 years old but i've only had her 5 months and when I first got her I washed her weekly! I know now that is excessive but now its every 2 months,anyway she is molting a lot!Hairs everywere!:foxes15: 

I read that in spring they molt and because my heating is on 24/7 and the house is red hot, then I thought okk she is just molting,and besides when I got her her hair was thick so it didnt bother me BUT on her temples on the top of her head she has gone bald on each side i dont no whats up with her  can you helpp?offer advice?

Other than that she is completely healthy little dog and so loving and very spoilt lol.
She also has bad breath but ive started brushing her teeth and givin her stuff from the vets in her water to help but she has some build up and could do with a proper clean but this cost £100 and atm cannot afford it-is this a reasonable price? Also is their a way to get my dog to eat dry food instead of the Ceasars wet food she is used to>?

I have booked her to the vets for this week so fingers crossed and she is just molting!
Also i'm lookin for a puppy chi to go with her but am worried how will Bambi take to her! I've read lots of books on the bread and she seems fine-I just worry lol x

matti xoxo


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

By "molting", I am pretty sure you mean "shedding". Dogs don't "molt", molting is something done by reptiles, when they shed their skin.

Some chis shed more than others do.You can brush her a bit to try to get it off before it sticks to things, but for most chi owners, it kind of is just a part of life.

Yes, you can get her onto dry food. You start by mixing in just a tish of kibble, maybe 1/4 of her normal food. Keep in mind that kibble is much higher calorie density than wet food, so 1/4 cup kibble has more calories than 1/4 cup wet food, so her portions will be smaller. Slowly add more and more kibble and less and less wet food, over about 2 weeks, until she is completely on dry.

Most chis love having the company of another one.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

scrape up the money to have her teeth seen to. 
it'll be worth it in the long run as having her teeth cleaned is far cheaper than having to have rotten teeth extracted. not to mention it'll save your dog a lot of pain.
if you're having problems finding the money to have this done for your existing dog, please, please don't get another puppy. 
look after the one you have.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd also start giving her some raw meaty bones as these help clean their teeth. Is she a short or long coat??

I would personally get things sorted with her before you think about getting another puppy. I would pay the money for her to have her teeth scaled as you don't want her to end up having all her teeth pulled out!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

BambiHilton said:


> Hey,
> I was just wondering if anyone can offer some advice on some concerns I have over my Dog.
> Bambi is 2 years old but i've only had her 5 months and when I first got her I washed her weekly! I know now that is excessive but now its every 2 months,anyway she is molting a lot!Hairs everywere!:foxes15:
> 
> ...


You answered your own questions in the part I changed to bold. Dogs show allergies through their skin. Accessive shedding & hair loss is a sign of an allergy. I would highly recommend changing the food you are feeding her to a quality kibble at least. An example of a better quality kibble (or wet food) is Orijen, EVO, Innova, Canidae, Wellness, etc. You can find more at www.dogfoodanalysis.com. Many dogs are allergic to a lot of grains & other "fillers" or "dyes" found in grocery store brands of dog food. 

Another option which I'd highly recommend that would help with her teeth as well is feeding raw food & raw meaty bones. We just started feeding raw a few weeks ago but there are many MANY people here that could help you out with that if it's something you're interested in. 

Anyway, food plays a HUGE part in the health of your dog. Most quality foods are more expensive yes BUT their feeding servings are much smaller because they need less of the food to get the correct amount of nutrition they need.

Good luck!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

First off get her off that horrid wet food..it is junk !! Bad for her health--bad for her teeth. Put her on the kibble--a good one Mchi-s gave you a list.

Brush her teeth and book the dental, she is five years of age and has build up. If you let it go it could cause other health problems, and possibly her life.

I'd say that washing a dog once a week isn't excessive. What are you washing her with. Be very careful and use something with a ph that won't harm her skin. I use baby wash for human infants (just Johnson's the pink stuff) and have never had a problem-once a week.

As far as the heating goes if the house is really hot you could get more shedding. Maybe you could turn the heat down a bit.

she sounds like a really lovely dog--best of luck !!


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Well I took her to the vets today
She basically said that the first thing she wants to rule out is fleas/mange ect so she gave me Advocate small dogs <4kg and 14x rilexine tabs 75mg because I havent had her long I dont no when she was last flead so she gave me these-but tbh she isnt scratching or anything so i'm sure its not that!
She said her skin doesnt look dry or anything it looks healthy so she wants to see her in two weeks for a follow up and if no imporvment then to do a skin scrape...
I'm still concerned over her balding bits on her head  I just want it to grow back but she still seems so happy and im worried sick ..

I did get her sum Bakers for small dogs dry food a few weeks ago and put half wet/dry but she would just leave the dry bits!I think shes set in her ways with the food shes used to!lol but im goin to buy sum more dry and try a diffrent brand from bakers-in the uk what is a good high quality dry food?

As for her teeth-the vet said she has sum build up BUT at 2 year old she doesnt really want to put her under the anesthetic but obv if they get worse she will do,she just adviced me to swap her to dry food and keep doing what im doing and I ordered some stuff you put over her food or in water forgot its name though.

And I always thought dogs molted haha learn something new all time!I do brush her, but I think its very excessive shedding but maybe its time of year well i'll keep you updated and in 2 weeks on the tablets/new food see if any improvement!!

And btw to whoever asked shes short haired  x matty thanks for your replies


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

As said before, a premium food will help wonders with coat and teeth. I think your vet should have went ahead and done a scraping that day. When you say bald spots on the head and face, that sounds like Demodetic mange to me. Demodetic mange is not a conatgious mange but is usually caused by stress and starts on the face/head. Extreme shedding can also be caused by stress.

As for giving her a flea medication? I am sure if she had fleas, both you and the vet would have noticed??


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Thats what I thought you'd notice but I googled her medication and it says its helps with a few things including Demodetic mange so if its that these meds should help ..
With her fur if you pull it,it comes out even after just brushed her,I dont no were it all comes from the amounts coming off her but its just around her head in front off her ears its soo thin(nearly bald) you can see her scalp.

And tonight I put her some dry food down and she ate the lot so I guess she likes this brand .. Shes sat here now watchin me type hehe xx


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

When changing foods you need to change very slowly by blending the two foods together. This will help her tummy adjust and keep her from having loose stools or tummy troubles. What food did you decide to feed? Dry food will not help unless it is a premium dry food ;-)


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

BambiHilton said:


> Thats what I thought you'd notice but I googled her medication and it says its helps with a few things including Demodetic mange so if its that these meds should help ..
> With her fur if you pull it,it comes out even after just brushed her,I dont no were it all comes from the amounts coming off her but its just around her head in front off her ears its soo thin(nearly bald) you can see her scalp.
> 
> And tonight I put her some dry food down and she ate the lot so I guess she likes this brand .. Shes sat here now watchin me type hehe xx


Some chi babys have really thin hair around their head and ears, but from the sounds of it, your little one has exceptionally thin hair. You did the right thing by taking her to the vet, now switching her food is a good idea too. She is old enough that you should honestly just force her to eat the dry food, I don't think she will go hypoglycemic. 

Mine used to get a bit of wet food with her dry, and I had to mix it REALLY well or she did what yours does--leaves the dry.

All in all, I realized dry was what she needed, so I gave up on the concept of trying to mix the wet in so well she wouldn't just lick it off. It worked out pretty well and she eats her dry now no problem.

Keep in mind that if you can buy the food at the grocery store or a general store or a superstore, it is crap. hands down.

She will get hungry and she WILL eat the dry kibble eventually. I think you are at a point where you have to do whats best for her and otherwise her hair and coat issues will continue.

On most chis if you pull, you will get a bit of fur no matter how recently brushed. I don't think its stuck in there all that well


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Sounds like a good vet visit. Hope that the tablets help. Chi-s are funny about food. My dog would eat just about anything I think....some are very particular. Good luck with it.


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Well I was lookin at her fur very close this morning and its deffo not as bald as it was the other week,it has fine hair over it wereas the other week it was bald so hopefully it will just get thicker again over time  But its deffo not as badd  She ate her food again this morning and has had a long walk so its all good  I'll let you know how the vet visit goes in 2 weeks if its improved 

Just a question,she carnt go out side in the garden at the min because its getting re-fenced as she got out of the old one(scary) and was just wonering how long she should be having walks for?
I genrally give her 2 walks a day(30 min each) and on occasion a long walk,if weathers nice.And other than that she jut goes on news paper but is an hour a day ok? x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Things sound as though they are looking up now which is good.

Food wise i wouldnt feed Bakers.
Burns mini bites is decent dry food and is holisitc and not too pricey either.
Orijen and Acana are good too and you can get them online at zooplus.
These get good reviews.
Your walking routine sounds good to me too. xx


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm feeding her james wellbeloved turkey and rice,she seems to love it


----------

